# fiber tablets or citricil



## shjajo (May 31, 2001)

hello everyone iwas wondering which works better for most people that have ibs-d the fibercon or something like metumucil or citicil. after i had gallbladder surgery my ibs really acted up, calcium helped for a while but now i am having a really hard time of it,i hardly leave home and if i do well , i try to see how fast i can get back. i know you all understand. thanks shjajo my gallbladder surgery was about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

When I started taking fiber supplements, I was a D-type. I began with Metamucil, but the gas was horrible (I even tried the wafers). Citrucil just didn't agree with me either. It didn't help that my GI doc didn't tell me to start taking the fiber in small amounts and gradually increase it over time. Fibercon (or Equalactin - they have the same active ingredients) worked the best for me.


----------

